# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  ( 0 ) الامل عطبره & ( 0 ) الجلافيط

## الصفوى

*دورى سودانى الممتاز
استاد مدينة عطبره 
مع تمنياتنا بالانتصار للامل

*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*لو انتو راجين من الامل حاجه تكونوا كضابين عادت وفود المقدمه من جديد وبعدين كل الانديه تستاسد امام
المريخ وامام الجلافيط تلقاه بتلعب بدون نفس المورده امام الجلافيط فى اول عشرين دقيقه قبلت شباكهم
ثلاثه اهداف اما امام المريخ لعبوا وكانهم لم يلعبو من قبل وسترون اليوم الامل فى اول ربع ساعه
سيحسم اللقاء وبعدين مشجعين المريخ فى الولايات لم يقوم بتشجيع فريق المنطقه عندما يلاقى الجلافيط
عكس جمهور الجلافيط يتحرشون بلاعبين المريخ فى اى ولايه ولذا لابد من جميع مريخى عطبره 
بالذهاب ال الاستاد وتشجيع الامل وكانه فريق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*ولذا لابد من جميع مريخى عطبره 
بالذهاب ال الاستاد وتشجيع الامل وكانه فريق المريخ
فتح الله عليك اخى حاكم خيرى
*

----------


## الصفوى

*تمساح عطبرة الحجر ورود القيف...
يانمر
الفروع في الغابة ماكا طريف...
ياالضل الضليل الفي هجيرة الصيف...
للرايدك
...محنة وللمعاديك سيف...
ياشجر الهنا الشايل الثمر عليف...
حق الشكرة صح 
عيسى البتم الكيف
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حاكم خيرى حاكم
					

لو انتو راجين من الامل حاجه تكونوا كضابين عادت وفود المقدمه من جديد وبعدين كل الانديه تستاسد امام
المريخ وامام الجلافيط تلقاه بتلعب بدون نفس المورده امام الجلافيط فى اول عشرين دقيقه قبلت شباكهم
ثلاثه اهداف اما امام المريخ لعبوا وكانهم لم يلعبو من قبل وسترون اليوم الامل فى اول ربع ساعه
سيحسم اللقاء وبعدين مشجعين المريخ فى الولايات لم يقوم بتشجيع فريق المنطقه عندما يلاقى الجلافيط
عكس جمهور الجلافيط يتحرشون بلاعبين المريخ فى اى ولايه ولذا لابد من جميع مريخى عطبره 
بالذهاب ال الاستاد وتشجيع الامل وكانه فريق المريخ



 كلام زى الورد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله انا راجي من الامل وعشمان فيهو شديد كان خذلنا خلاص الممتاز راح في ستين داهية
لانو الهليل حيطلع اقل شئ مننا بالتعادل وياخده
*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والله انا راجي من الامل وعشمان فيهو شديد كان خذلنا خلاص الممتاز راح في ستين داهية
لانو الهليل حيطلع اقل شئ مننا بالتعادل وياخده



اللهم انصر الامل اليوم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الأمل فى الأمل  !!!
يالصفوى ان شاء الله كراعك عليهم مكوة كهربه

تماس :-
كان الله ادانا الفى مرادنا الليله يا صفوه 
تانى اى مباراه للرشاريش الصفوى وبس وزحوا بعيد !!
*

----------


## الصفوى

*http://goansport.tv/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%...9%86/3005.html
رابط للمشاهده
*

----------


## الصفوى

*بداية الاستديو ( التضليلى )
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان بهاتف من داخل عطبرة كل الشوارع قد فرقت من المواطنين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله وجد الكثير من بلطجية عطبرة دخلو خصيصا لشلاليت
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الحكم الفاضل ابو شنب ربنا يستر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم ابوشنب
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*بداية المباراة
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منقولة علي اي قناة اوعي تقولوا قون بس
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*'
";/
]';[/
\
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الامل مطمن حتى الان
*

----------


## الصفوى

*http://goansport.tv/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%...9%86/3005.html
رابط للمشاهده
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ان شاءالله يالصفوى الله يدينا الفى مرادنا ويكون كيبوردك علينا اخضر وعليهم جهنم..وزى ماقال ابيض:تانى اى كورة للجماعه انت وبس..ومعاها وسام كجوجيه من السيد المدير العام
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يستر من بيع لاعبي الامل للمبارة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نحن طالعين بس لما نجي ان شاء الله يكونو راحوا في حق الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ان شاءالله يالصفوى الله يدينا الفى مرادنا ويكون كيبوردك علينا اخضر وعليهم جهنم..وزى ماقال ابيض:تانى اى كورة للجماعه انت وبس..ومعاها وسام كجوجيه من السيد المدير العام




ههههههههههههه
والله جنس حقد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اتخيلو ميشو عمرو 41 سنة 
وقارورة عمرو 43 سنة يعني الكابتن اكبرمن المدرب 
سبحان الله
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
رياض عباس بخيت, الصفوى, الغسينابي, جاميكا, عزو قاسم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد ادم ينقذ المرمي من هدف مؤكد
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*حشود جماهيرية ضخمه خارج الاستاد عند البوابات 
ومشاكل بالجملة فى الدخول 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*هجمه خطيره وحارس الامل يتصدى
الحمدلله
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*احد اداريى الامل 

دويرا لن يستطيع ان يتعرض لاى لاعب من لعيبتنا 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) الصفوى, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الغسينابي, جاميكا, رياض عباس بخيت, عزو قاسم
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مناوشات خارج اطار الكرة بين فييرا ومجدى امبدة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*ارتباك فى الهلال
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) الصفوى, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الغسينابي, جاميكا, رياض عباس بخيت, عزو قاسم



متجمعين عند النبى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الامل الشايفو دا لابجيب قون لاحاجة
شايف فيهم لاعبين اتنين  الواحد فيهم ما فضل ليه الا يقول يا حكم كرتني اطردني
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*ركنيه للامل الله يدينا الفى مرادنا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دفاع الجلافيط داير ضغط من الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الجماعه مزنوقين ّّ!!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق الجلفوط داير يكورك
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*السنوسى امينو مصدر خطورة الامل
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

متجمعين عند النبى



عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم...جمعا يارب..وفرحانين ومنتصرين باذنه تعالى

:a12:
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*المساعد الاول يساعد الجلافيط
*

----------


## الصفوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الزول قاااعد وسط جمهور الامل
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الجلفوط رمدان مسود الشاشة
*

----------


## jafaros

*التحكيم بلحق الأمل أمات طه
بالتوفيق للأمل
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) الصفوى, الأبيض ضميرك, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, جاميكا, حافظ النور, jafaros, سارق الفرح+,RED PLANET+, عزو قاسم
دعواتكم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الزول قاااعد وسط جمهور الامل



والله طمنتنا الله يطمنك
*

----------


## الصفوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*Blue planet
my new name
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) الصفوى, الأبيض ضميرك, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, جاميكا, حافظ النور, jafaros, سارق الفرح+,RED PLANET+, عزو قاسم
دعواتكم



 RED PLANET

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الصفوى

*هجمه خطيره والله ستر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عبدو داير تجيب لي سمعة مالك يا ولد ؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دايرين قون يطمئنا
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*تسيده قويه للامل والمعز يبعد
*

----------


## ميدو1

*محمد ادم حارس  الامل يتالق  ويبعد عدد من الكرات الخطرة 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط بقو يجلطو
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الجلفوط اتعصر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الملعب مكتظ بالجماهير
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*باذن الله الكورة ستنتهي 1/0 لناس الامل
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الكورة مشت فوق  الكشافات والمعلق  يقول  فى المرمى  


ياربى لو كان بعلق فى الرادى  كان قال  شنو 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مخالفة للامل  بالقرب  من خط 18 تنفذ تعتلى العارضة  
*

----------


## الصفوى

*خطا للامل من مكان ممتاز مجدى امبده
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياحليلو مرق 
كان البودقارض بتاع قارورة
شطبوه في غفلة
*

----------


## الصفوى

*هجمه خطيره للجلافيط والله ستر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ماذال اسم وارغو يتداول في مباريات الدوري الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*يضيع هدف مضمون للامل
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الكوورة كم يناس والدقيقة والهناياب ان شاء الله معصورين
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*75  دقيقة هل  يبقى الامل  
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يالصفوي امسك قوي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دخول خليفة النيفة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 75 والمل مقفل ولكن الحكم منه خوف
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*رابط ياحلوين الرابط الاول فصل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا هليل السعودية برضوا معصوووووور عصر جد والشوط الاول صفر/ صفر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق الجلفوط كاد يصيح هدف للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياحليلو مرق 
كان البودقارض بتاع قارورة
شطبوه في غفلة



 
الزول ده ما مشى عطبرة  ملو
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مزيع المباراة ركبه عفريت كواريك
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 20 (20 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حافظ النور, Abobakr ramdan, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1*, المايسترو سكسك, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, الصفوى, الظريف, ابراهيم تاج الدين, تينا, د.ابوبكر, jafaros, midris3, رياض عباس بخيت, سارق الفرح, RED PLANET, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يستر من باقي الزمن
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*سبحان الله كاد ان يفعلها هذا النيفة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه  80
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مدرب الجلافيط بداء يضيع في الزمن
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياااااااارب الاتنين يتخارجو هليل العرضة بالتعادل علي اسوء الفروض وهليل الرياض بالخسارة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خليفة الهبيل يضيع هدف
الدقيقة 82 
ساندمبا خاجا واحمد عادل بديل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجماهير تصيح في سادومبا الماسورة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اول احيك اخي الصفوي 
واتمني ان تكون شغلت ابوكدايس
مع الممثل سادمبا اتمني ان اشوف البطاقه الحمره
والحكام طبعا عادي لو لمسو لاعب من الجلافيط الصفاره حاضره والعكس صحيح للامل
وبرضو يقولو التحكيم مع الزعيم 
الفيك بدر بيه 
اللهم اقلب الجلافيط داخل وخارج الان
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كدي الناس لاعبين كيف طمنونا ياعالم
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*نلعب  فى الدقيقة 85  والتعادل  ماذال  مستمر  
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جلفوط السعودية معصور من الفريق الايراني
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*محمد ادم ممتاز
يا رب درون
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مخالفة للامل  تنفذ  وتمر  جوار  القائم 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يا الصفوى جر الساعة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*متبقى دقيقتين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياشباب الكورة دي حيكون فيها هدف للامل ان شا الله 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبروووووك الهليل السعودي يتاخر بهدف
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*خطيره للهلال مرت الحمدلله
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مرق والله كتمهم النفس
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كم الباقى من الزمن؟
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله مبسوووووووووووووووووط مليون قيراط وان شاء الله الهليل الحبشي يتعادل مع الامل السوداني
يكون الليلة يوم عسسسسسسسسسل عديل كدة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*90 دقيقة واربعة دقائق  زمن بدل  ضائع 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*4دقائق يا حكم زمن طويل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

الف مبروووووك الهليل السعودي يتاخر بهدف



[blink] 
مبروووووووووك
[/blink]
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*4 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 20 (20 عضو و 0 ضيف) الغسينابي, Abobakr ramdan, محي الدين طه أحمد, المايسترو سكسك, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, الصفوى, الظريف, ابراهيم تاج الدين, تينا, د.ابوبكر, حافظ النور, jafaros, midris3, سارق الفرح, RED PLANET, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## ميدو1

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  رب  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دقيتين من الزمن الضائع
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*واليييييييييييييييييييلة الغريق قدام ويارب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يااخوانا هيثم مصطفي اخبارو شنو
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*با رب يا رب يا رب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لسع يا رياض
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياناس اكتبو كل ثانية وياريت واحد يقول ابو شنب يعلن نهاية المبارة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*باقى دقيقه
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الجلافيط ديل محظوظين بشكل وان شاءالله الليلة الحظ بعيد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك تأخر المايتسموش
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*المزن كمل يا حكككككككم 
*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خلاااص انتهت
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ياااااااااااارب  يااااااااااااااارب 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب قون
*

----------


## الصفوى

*النهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياااااااااااااااارب انتهت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عدالة السماء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الفريق الايرانى برضه غالب الهلال السعودى حتى الآن فى ابطال اسيا 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اذهبو للجزيرة المفتوحة الاولي جلافيط السعودية مهزومية
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 21 (21 عضو و 0 ضيف) الصفوى, Abobakr ramdan, محي الدين طه أحمد, المايسترو سكسك, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الحارث, الظريف, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, تينا, د.ابوبكر, حافظ النور, jafaros, midris3, رياض عباس بخيت, سارق الفرح+, RED PLANET+, عبد العزيز24, نصرالدين أحمد علي 

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 21 (21 عضو و 0 ضيف) الصفوى, Abobakr ramdan, محي الدين طه أحمد, المايسترو سكسك, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الحارث, الظريف, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, تينا, د.ابوبكر, حافظ النور, jafaros, midris3, رياض عباس بخيت, سارق الفرح+, RED PLANET+, عبد العزيز24, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مليارررررر ترليون بليون مبرووووووووووووك والقادم لسة صعب
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
مبروك التأخير للجلافيط وعقبال في الأفريقية يا كريم 
*

----------


## تينا

*جلافيط الداخل اتعادلو لكن ناس السعوديه متجلفطين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*حتي إذا تحركت الميم يمين اللام إنبثق الأمل ...

وإتأملي :21: :21: :21:
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*جلافيط السعودية باي باي مع السلامة دايرين 3
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مبرووك لكل المريخاب وخصوصا الصفوى
*

----------


## تينا

*مبروك بس الناس ماتنوم في العسل 
متعودين لما يكونو متاخرين باجتهدو 
لازم يكون دافع لينا تقديم الاحسن
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

حتي إذا تحركت الميم يمين اللام إنبثق الأمل ...

وإتأملي :21: :21: :21:



عزو عليك الله ده ما وقت احتضار وجنايز..ده وقت:001:و:21::wallah:
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

المزن كمل يا حكككككككم 



قايتو ليقتك شفقاااان جنس شفقه للنهاية ياحلفاي ؟
مبروك للأمل
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مبروك لكل الصفوه وعقبال ما ندق الجلافيط برانا
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تسلم يا صفوينا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





غاااااااااااايتو حنس غااااااااااااااايتو
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

مبرووك لكل المريخاب وخصوصا الصفوى









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

تسلم يا صفوينا



الف مبروووووووووووك
عقبال الصفاقصى
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

الف مبروووووووووووك
عقبال الصفاقصى



يالصفوى انت لسه ما فتحت هناى الصفاقصى ؟؟

تماس :-
هوووووووووى يا صفوه زحوا
الصفوى تخصص بوستات الرشاريش  !!
:41jg:

تماس تانى :-
شوفوا رقم المشاركة بتاعتى دى وادونى رايكم !!
*

----------


## مصباح ود حدباي

*مساء الخير يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*مساء ممزوج بالاملين وعقبال المرغني والنيل يبلعهم كمان
*

----------

